# Need a basic desktop for 15k



## Chetan1991 (Feb 22, 2017)

*Need a basic desktop for 20k*

Hey guys. Need to buy a very basic desktop for family members, excluding peripherals. This is basically going to be a shell, which should be upgradable.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Browsing, Libreoffice, some multimedia use. That's it.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 15 - 20k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows or Linux

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Very small amount.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No. Already have a 18.5" 720p one.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within this month.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Will do myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Shimla. Online, offline, fine with both.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 22, 2017)

Intel G4560
Gigabyte/Asus H210 mobo which haven't been launched yet, so wait for it. H110 mobo will need a bios update
Kingston/corsair/ g skill 4 GB DDR4 ram 2400 MHz.
WD Blue 1 TB HDD
Local cabinet with PSU

Should cost close to 16-17k.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2017)

Go with what SaiyanGoku has suggested.


----------



## nac (Feb 23, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Gigabyte/Asus H210 mobo which haven't been launched yet, so wait for it. H110 mobo will need a bios update


It's been about 2 months and there is no hint of H210 announcement. Probably they are not gonna bring one.
New H110 shipment likely to come with latest BIOS, check and buy.

@OP, What kinda upgradeability you're expecting from this setup?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2017)

Budget -17.5K

Intel Pentium G4560 -4500,
Gigabyte GA-110M-S2 -4500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 4GB 2400Mhz -2500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Antec BP350PS -1500,
Zebronics SPY II Cabinet -1000.
Total -17500.

BenQ DL2020 20" LED Monitor -5500.

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 23, 2017)

nac said:


> It's been about 2 months and there is no hint of H210 announcement. Probably they are not gonna bring one.
> New H110 shipment likely to come with latest BIOS, check and buy.



Yeah, I didn't realize that. H210 is most probably cancelled.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 23, 2017)

nac said:


> It's been about 2 months and there is no hint of H210 announcement. Probably they are not gonna bring one.
> New H110 shipment likely to come with latest BIOS, check and buy.
> 
> @OP, What kinda upgradeability you're expecting from this setup?



Looking for a nice cabinet and PSU so I can just replace the mobo, uC and RAM down the line. Could you recommend a nicer pair?
Like I said, it's going to be used for very basic stuff, so config. isn't the big priority. Nothing in the AMD dept.?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 24, 2017)

Can someone recommend a nice and reliable compact case and PSU, combo or separately, for 2 - 4k?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 24, 2017)

Chetan1991 said:


> Can someone recommend a nice and reliable case and PSU, combo or separately, for 2 - 4k?


Antec BP350PS -1800.
Antec GX200 -2700.

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 26, 2017)

Increased budget to 20k.

The recommended Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2 needs a BIOS update to run the Pentium G4560, right? I don't live in a Tier 1 city, so going to service center is going to be a hassle. 
Can you recommend a similarly priced board which will support the processor out of the box?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 28, 2017)

Answer pleaz!


----------



## nac (Feb 28, 2017)

As already mentioned, new shipment should come with the latest BIOS.
GA-H110M-S2PH (rev. 1.0) - GIGABYTE - Motherboard , Graphics Card , Laptop  , Mini-PC , Server , PC Peripherals and mor

If you couldn't get one from new shipment, then the next stop is B250 chipset board which costs from 8k or you can ask the seller if he can update BIOS for you?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks nac. What's the best website to buy components? Or is buying them off line better?


----------



## nac (Feb 28, 2017)

Chetan1991 said:


> Thanks nac. What's the best website to buy components? Or is buying them off line better?


You can check these two online sellers, Primeabgb and mdcomputers. If local shops have a better deal, then go with them.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 6, 2017)

So I went and splurged on this beauty:
*i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFg5Nzk=/z/Rl4AAOSw44BYTRbv/$_57.JPG

The seller called me up and offered the rest of the components at almost the same price as the best price I would've gotten from primeabgb and mdcomputers (damn their shipping charges), and to update the mobo's BIOS as well, so I went with him. This is what I bought for 18.5k:

Intel G4560 Pentium
Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2PH Motherboard
Corsair Value Select Memory - 4GB DDR4 2133MHz CL15 (Instead of Vengeance)
Samsung SSD 750 EVO 2-5 SATA 120GB
Corsaie VS Series VS350 (instead of Antec BP350)

What do you think?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: Need a basic desktop for 20k*

Don't go with Corsair VS Series PSUs ever if you value your other components.

VS Series for cheap Asian markets and contain cheap Chinese capacitors.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Mar 6, 2017)

Chetan1991 said:


> So I went and splurged on this beauty:
> This is what I bought for 18.5k:


Congrats on your new rig.
Cabinet looks wonderful. Seems like you have spent lot more than your budget.
Guess 18.5k is excluding cabinet, right?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: Need a basic desktop for 20k*



nac said:


> Congrats on your new rig.
> Cabinet looks wonderful. Seems like you have spent lot more than your budget.
> Guess 18.5k is excluding cabinet, right?



Yup. The cabinet cost 6k on eBay.



bssunilreddy said:


> Don't go with Corsair VS Series PSUs ever if you value your other components.
> 
> VS Series for cheap Asian markets and contain cheap Chinese capacitors.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



Corsair VS is that bad? Is there any proof?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 6, 2017)

VS PSU is more than fine for your build. No need to change it.
Also, that cabinet is corsair SPEC Alpha, costing atleast Rs. 6500/-, I think its excluding 18.5k?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 6, 2017)

*Re: Need a basic desktop for 20k*



Chetan1991 said:


> Yup. The cabinet cost 6k on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair VS is that bad? Is there any proof?


Here is the proof:Ecova Plug Load Solutions

VS Series are not certified for even 80 bronze rate.

They are just certified as Standard for cheaper Asian markets buddy.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 6, 2017)

That just means its going to be a bit less efficient. I remember the figure being 75%. Not a huge difference. Still, I asked the seller to replace it with Antec. Will post pics and review later.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 6, 2017)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] VS400, 500 and 600 are in the link shared by you (80+ certified). 
Also, the company claims guaranteed 80+ efficiency, which is more than enough to rely upon (because its Corsair):

VS Series™ VS350 — 350 Watt Power Supply
 [MENTION=22157]Chetan1991[/MENTION] I am using VS450 myself for a much power-consuming system than yours. No instances of any issues (not even bigger noise or heat). Plus there is no proof where VS failed to deliver what its meant for (at least I couldn't find any, also asked others but no evidence yet)

My discussion thread: *forum.digit.in/pc-components-confi...nvidia-driver-issue-newly-build-system-2.html

You can get better PSU (additional power fail circuitry or much better capacitors quality) for extra price but it would be just waste of money. If you already bought it, no problem at all. Otherwise, you may want to buy one with bigger wattage (450+) if you have any plans of adding a graphics card in future. Otherwise 350w is alright.


----------



## gta5 (Mar 6, 2017)

Chetan1991 said:


> That just means its going to be a bit less efficient. I remember the figure being 75%. Not a huge difference. Still, I asked the seller to replace it with Antec. Will post pics and review later.



Is that antec BP series ?  don't bother then .. VS is slightly better then Antec BP series

VS 350 is fine for your system , as long as you don't live in area where the power is bad/voltage fluctuations ( stresses the components esp primary cap ) and don't use it for gaming.. it is a decent PSU for basic builds..

But if you want to get something better , get VP350p only if you can get that around 2k or else directly go for Cx430 at 3k  , skip antec VP450p


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 6, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] VS400, 500 and 600 are in the link shared by you (80+ certified).
> Also, the company claims guaranteed 80+ efficiency, which is more than enough to rely upon (because its Corsair):
> 
> VS Series™ VS350 — 350 Watt Power Supply
> ...


It's just 80+ Standard Certification.

It's not yet certified to function for good components using assembled systems where components are from different vendors.

The main component that gets damaged is the GPU because it draws power according to the load of the application.

Next will be HDD which will get bad sectors if proper power doesn't get provided.

Because of cheap Chinese Primary and Secondary capacitors that provide differential current when the unit is getting aged. It wont stay on by providing the same amount of power.
The quality decreases overtime. OK.

That is why I said it's made for Asian markets. Even HP OEM PSU is much better than Corsair VS Series PSUs.

Ultimately it's your monies and your components that will get fried eh.

My suggestion is either
Antec VP550P or Seasonic S12II 520w.

Best for medium and high end builds also.

Corsair good PSUs start with CX up till RM Series but they are costly compared with the above recommended.

All top tier PSUs to the medium end are made by Seasonic as such.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Mar 6, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> @bssunilreddy VS400, 500 and 600 are in the link shared by you (80+ certified).
> Also, the company claims guaranteed 80+ efficiency, which is more than enough to rely upon (because its Corsair):
> 
> VS Series™ VS350 — 350 Watt Power Supply
> ...



I myself had a VS450 which went kaput after 2 and a half years
Good thing it didnt take any other component with it


So yea VS series does fail


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 6, 2017)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] 2 out of 3 of them are bronze certified, one is standard. Even that is not bad though.
HP OEM PSU much better than VS series? I seriously doubt on that! Can you please tell why did you write so?
 [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION] I see, what was your system configuration when it happened? Did it happen due to voltage fluctuations?


----------



## ZTR (Mar 6, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> @bssunilreddy 2 out of 3 of them are bronze certified, one is standard. Even that is not bad though.
> HP OEM PSU much better than VS series? I seriously doubt on that! Can you please tell why did you write so?
> @ZTR I see, what was your system configuration when it happened? Did it happen due to voltage fluctuations?



Same config as it is in my signature (no ssd back then)
And no , no voltage fluctuations


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 6, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] 2 out of 3 of them are bronze certified, one is standard. Even that is not bad though.
> HP OEM PSU much better than VS series? I seriously doubt on that! Can you please tell why did you write so?
> [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION] I see, what was your system configuration when it happened? Did it happen due to voltage fluctuations?


Vineet if you want to test those Corsair VS Series then buy them and use for your system eh.

Later you can enlighten others eh based on your experience eh.

Just my 2 cents...

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 8, 2017)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] I am actually using it, with configuration mentioned in my specs. Its been only 3 months though. However, the good, almost 8 years old system at my home (rocking pentium dual core E5200 and Palit 9800GT) is having the same VS series PSU and it never given any problem, even in multiple electricity failures (no UPS). Please don't think that I am promoting it only because I have it, its just that I think it is good and does well what its supposed to, in terms of value of money.
 [MENTION=163350]ZTR[/MENTION] That is sad to know. Do you overclock? I can see in your config. that your RAM is overclocked, hence the question.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2017)

^^Corsair VS series is ok for a non-gfx card/below 7770(or gfx cards that don't require a power connector) systems but above that is a matter of luck.For your older system VS series was fine but for your current system I recommend start saving to upgrade psu later.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 8, 2017)

@whitestar_99 9800GT is 105w (maximum) card, requiring direct 6-pin power connector from PSU. On the other hand, 1060GTX is 120w (maximum) requiring same 6 pin power connector. The recommended PSU wattage for both cards are same (400w). Both of the cards run on variable power (hence, requiring varying electric power) to work.
Also, the TDP of both the processors (E5200 and i5 6600) is same i.e. 65w. Hence, the operating environment for both PSU's of mine are almost similar.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 8, 2017)

Don't go by TDP alone,by that criterion E5200 is same as i5 6600 which is completely incorrect.Same is the case for 9800GT & 1060GTX.PSU is not just about delivering power but also quality of power(aka ripples etc). Consider it like this,the old nokia N series phones with weight range of 160-170g & today's smartphones of same range.If you drop them it won't affect them in same way though force of impact which is dependent on gravity alone is same in both cases as weight of both devices are same.Today's smartphones are more delicate because of the internal components design.Same is the case with PC hardware.Today's PC components are much more complex though with same TDP as much older generations.

My point is don't just assume things like VS series is fine when general consensus is opposite(talking about technical reviews by pros),they can be fine if you are lucky but that is not something in your hand.What is in your hand is buying a better psu.If you think you can take the risk then no issues,you may find it true too.However in case you are wrong,you also might regret it(assuming bad psu took your mobo with it).If you can afford buying a better psu then there is no reason not to go for it.In case you can not afford then there is no other way except to rely on your luck,as simple as that.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 8, 2017)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] I agree, the quality of output matters. Here is one detailed review I could find:

Corsair VS450 Revie

The verdict finds it to have good quality output (performance under heavy load), but use of CapXon capacitors could be a concern for long term reliability (cheap quality!)
What are some good quality PSU's in indian market (450-550w), which can be bought without making big hole in one's pocket (Rs.5-6k max)? I would like to see their reviews for my knowledge.

Thanks!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] I agree, the quality of output matters. Here is one detailed review I could find:
> 
> Corsair VS450 Revie
> 
> ...


Seasonic S12II 520w -5500.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 8, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> 9800GT is 105w (maximum) card, requiring direct 6-pin power connector from PSU. On the other hand, 1060GTX is 120w (maximum) requiring same 6 pin power connector. The recommended PSU wattage for both cards are same (400w). Both of the cards run on variable power (hence, requiring varying electric power) to work.
> Also, the TDP of both the processors (E5200 and i5 6600) is same i.e. 65w. Hence, the operating environment for both PSU's of mine are almost similar.



It's more complicated than that.
*forum.digit.in/power-supply-cabine...y-blacklist-thread-newbies-6.html#post2307390


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 8, 2017)

[MENTION=311809]chimera201[/MENTION] didn't get your point


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 8, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> @chimera201 didn't get your point



Even though power consumption has decreased due to efficient new architectures, power consumption in context for PSUs has actually gotten worse due to some 'tricks' being employed by GPU manufacturers.
To better understand it you will have to read the 9 page article at tomsHardware:
The Math Behind GPU Power Consumption And PSU


----------



## ZTR (Mar 8, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> @whitestar_999 I agree, the quality of output matters. Here is one detailed review I could find:
> 
> Corsair VS450 Revie
> 
> ...



Antec VP450P Rs.2600
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/antec-vp450p-450w-power-supply/

- - - Updated - - -



Vineet Sharma said:


> @bssunilreddy I am actually using it, with configuration mentioned in my specs. Its been only 3 months though. However, the good, almost 8 years old system at my home (rocking pentium dual core E5200 and Palit 9800GT) is having the same VS series PSU and it never given any problem, even in multiple electricity failures (no UPS). Please don't think that I am promoting it only because I have it, its just that I think it is good and does well what its supposed to, in terms of value of money.
> @ZTR That is sad to know. Do you overclock? I can see in your config. that your RAM is overclocked, hence the question.



I have OC'ed and Undervolted my CPU and as for RAM that is just overclocked a bit with no voltage increase


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you @Chimera21, that was helpful!

I just checked my home's system. Its having VX450, and not VS450! I think VX is discontinued now (its 8 years old), but was it good? I couldn't find it in any of the tier lists. Should I consider switching it with VS450 for my new system?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 10, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Thank you @Chimera21, that was helpful!
> 
> I just checked my home's system. Its having VX450, and not VS450! I think VX is discontinued now (its 8 years old), but was it good? I couldn't find it in any of the tier lists. Should I consider switching it with VS450 for my new system?


VX series was legendary where as VS series is crappy PSU.

Better go with Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5.5k
Or
Antec VP550P @ 4K
Since VP450P has short cables.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 10, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Thank you @Chimera21, that was helpful!
> 
> I just checked my home's system. Its having VX450, and not VS450! I think VX is discontinued now (its 8 years old), but was it good? I couldn't find it in any of the tier lists. Should I consider switching it with VS450 for my new system?



The V*X *series was made by Seasonic.
VX >>> VS


----------



## TigerKing (Mar 10, 2017)

*Re: Need a basic desktop for 20k*

There are many seasonic PSU available. Get any one of them. They are the best available for India.
Super flower, evga are not available in India.
Corsair cx series perform good for budget build.
80+ PSU are not always good.
And all good PSU are always 80+.

Johnny Lucky Power Supply Recommendation

PSU Tier List Updated - Cases and Power Supplies - Linus Tech Tip


----------

